# 11.6 weeks nub/skull gender guess UPDATE



## Jerseygirl7

Hi all, I know it's probably too early to tell but does anybody have any guesses based on this pic? Thanks.
 



Attached Files:







20160102_134109.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 49


----------



## Jerseygirl7

I'm thinking boy. Will find out in 3 weeks.


----------



## Zeppelin424

I guess boy . congrats!


----------



## Jerseygirl7

Bump


----------



## biscuits104

I'm not great at this but it looks like a boy to me too. What a cutie pie! <3


----------



## Jerseygirl7

Thank you Zeppelin and Biscuits.

Any more guesses from anyone please?


----------



## MommaJJ

I don't know any theories etc.. But my instinct says blue


----------



## Jerseygirl7

Thank you MommaJJ. Looking like 5th blue for me!


----------



## Avo82

I'm saying girl x


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Jerseygirl7 said:


> Thank you MommaJJ. Looking like 5th blue for me!

It really is too early to tell at the moment so I think you still have 50/50 of having a girl. :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

:blue:


----------



## 6lilpigs

Looks pretty flat to me so leaning girl but still early with alot of change time left :)


----------



## Jerseygirl7

Thank you Avo82, mum22ttc#3, Bevziibubble and 6lilpigs. 

Find out on 6th Feb; can't wait.

Any more guesses from anyone please?


----------



## Jerseygirl7

Bump!


----------



## Jerseygirl7

Kindly bumping. One week until I find out.


----------



## MelliPaige

I'm not sure so this is a 50/50 guess, but I'll say pink!


----------



## Jerseygirl7

Thank you Mellipaige. I can't wait to find out!


----------



## MelliPaige

I seen where you find out a week from now, I'm scheduled to find out Saturday!


----------



## Jerseygirl7

It's so exciting, please drop by and let us know what u are having. Do u have a 12 scan pic on here to see?


----------



## MelliPaige

Jerseygirl7 said:


> It's so exciting, please drop by and let us know what u are having. Do u have a 12 scan pic on here to see?

I had one but it's not clear, you can barely tell anything.
I'll go find the link


----------



## MelliPaige

Here's the link if you don't mine me posting,  link!!


----------



## Jerseygirl7

Ooh I think i'm going to guess boy. Please update when u know!


----------



## dinky

Girl


----------



## Jerseygirl7

Thanks to everyone who guessed. We have a boy on the way!!


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Congratulations :)


----------



## aimze

Congratulations! Xx


----------



## madseasons

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!


----------



## Jerseygirl7

And here he is!!
 



Attached Files:







100_3607.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww cute!!


----------



## madseasons

So handsome :)


----------

